
Personal Tech Lip-reading smart speakers: Just what no one always wanted - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/29/lipreading_smart_speakers_just_what_noone_always_wanted/
======
mindcrime
_Dave, although you took very thorough precautions in the pod against my
hearing you, I could see your lips move._

